# IM NOT IN LOVE



## Kickstand3 (Jul 1, 2020)

I did a little bicycle shuffle
post bikes that you like that are no longer yours that you liked but didn’t love


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 1, 2020)

51 phantom


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2020)

It still hurts a lil...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2020)

This one really bugs...but I know it went to a great local home.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## saladshooter (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 1, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1221850



I actually love that one


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 1, 2020)

It was love at first sight for me. But fell out of love after the first date..


Kickstand3 said:


> I actually love that one


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 1, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1221849



This one kinda of hurt , cause when I was a kid I cruised around in this while all the other kids had cool choppers


----------



## bricycle (Jul 1, 2020)

It was soooo kool, but didn't dig the front fork/fork tube...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> post bikes that you like that are no longer yours that you liked but didn’t love


----------



## Boris (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## vincev (Jul 1, 2020)

I dont regret selling any bike but I do regret selling some cars and firearms.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2020)

vincev said:


> I dont regret selling any bike but I do regret selling some cars and firearms.



This thread is not about regrets, but the difference between "Liking" bikes and LOVING bikes.
This Packard frame, forks, & crankset was bought by a Packard car owner that loved it.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 1, 2020)

40 Elgin


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 1, 2020)

48 B6


----------



## sworley (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes, me and this green Phantom! I still own it though, I’m still trying to love it...








						54 Phantom, anyone have a bike they’ve struggled to love? | Project Rides
					

I’m kind of a particular guy. I don’t like bikes too rough or too perfect and they have to be original paint. On paper, I should love this highly original bike but it’s just missing something... I’m hoping I can fix that, the likelyhood of finding another bike like this locally is rare.   This...




					thecabe.com


----------



## fatbike (Jul 1, 2020)

Both had an orange paint scheme going, a Colson and a Dayton. Although I do know where this Colson went and wouldn't turn down first refusal to get it back, such rad colors!


----------



## 1motime (Jul 1, 2020)

Thought it was a great idea.  Twice


----------



## mike j (Jul 1, 2020)

This one went recently.


----------



## phantom (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## ricobike (Jul 1, 2020)

Tried to love this one.  1963 Columbia Newsboy Special badged Western Flyer.  Built in rack, what's not to love?  I guess I found out why that frame design only lasted 2 years.  Still have my black 70's Newsboy Special and I do love that one.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 1, 2020)

ricobike said:


> Tried to love this one.  1963 Columbia Newsboy Special badged Western Flyer.  Built in rack, what's not to love?  I guess I found out why that frame design only lasted 2 years.  Still have my black 70's Newsboy Special and I do love that one.
> 
> View attachment 1221992
> View attachment 1221996



What is the problem with that frame design?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 1, 2020)

Reminds me of a Todd Rundgren song.


----------



## ricobike (Jul 1, 2020)

1motime said:


> What is the problem with that frame design?




I just like the earlier design better.  Evidently some other people did too because they went back to the old design after 1964.


----------



## ricobike (Jul 1, 2020)

wheelbender6 said:


> Reminds me of a Todd Rundgren song.




I was hearing 10cc in my head as soon as I read the title of this thread.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 1, 2020)

ricobike said:


> I just like the earlier design better.  Evidently some other people did too because they went back to the old design after 1964.



Looks like a lot of tubing that could get bent


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hard to believe I confused those two.


----------



## vincev (Jul 1, 2020)

Boris said:


> View attachment 1221895



wow,what kind of idiot would get rid of this bike ??


----------



## ricobike (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm not sure I didn't love this bike, it was just that I loved her twin sister more.  I have another one of the same bike in the dark green and I felt the color matched my boys maroon Super Deluxe better.  And you can only have so many bikes so off she went to her new home.  Tough to get rid of the ones in nice condition.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 1, 2020)

Rico, I think I was with you when you bought that "Newsboy" bike. I seem to recall you saying, " I just love it."


----------



## ricobike (Jul 1, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Rico, I think I was with you when you bought that "Newsboy" bike. I seem to recall you saying, " I just love it."




I don't know if you were with me when I bought it.  I bought it at a Memory Lanes swap right after they moved from Perrysburg to Grand Rapids.  A guy was rolling it around and said he had just bought it from someone for $25.  I paid him $85 for it which was a pretty good deal.  You were probably with me when I sold it though, because I sold it to Candy at an Arlington Heights swap .


----------



## the tinker (Jul 1, 2020)

You're right , Rico. Now I remember, You said, "I love Candy," not the bike.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 1, 2020)

That was a cool bike, Dave, we went so I could buy that bike then I decided not too because funds were tight for me. Then you gracefully stepped up. Damian, the owner was selling it because his dog was super sick and wanted to take care of him, do you remember? I do remember that one tank spring was missing and I had one, then I never found it, it was lost. I got it from Ron at Gary Porter's private swap, I swear it is in that truck of yours still under the seat, ha! I had a bunch of loose smalls loose on the floor board. 







Boris said:


> View attachment 1221895


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 1, 2020)

vincev said:


> wow,what kind of idiot would get rid of this bike ??




Guilty as charged I sold it to another CABE member at the Brooks, Oregon swap meet last September.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 1, 2020)

@fatbike   Hey Derek, Remember this one? I love the way it rides!


----------



## vincev (Jul 1, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> Guilty as charged I sold it to another CABE member at the Brooks, Oregon swap meet last September.
> 
> View attachment 1222016



lol,not you Tim.lol I was talking about Boris .He must have been the Caber.lol


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 1, 2020)

That bike has been owned by several of us., but still resides in the Northwest. I sold it to Frank.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 1, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> Guilty as charged I sold it to another CABE member at the Brooks, Oregon swap meet last September.
> 
> View attachment 1222016



There it is, I remember, I asked and it was already sold.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 1, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> That bike has been owned by several of us., but still resides in the Northwest. I sold it to Frank.



The first I ever saw it was in NE Portland parked outside a bar ten years ago. The dude that owned it was a messenger in PDX, he basically had all track bikes but had this, then it became FS on Craigs and knew the seller, where it all took palce with this bike as we know it.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 1, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> @fatbike   Hey Derek, Remember this one? I love the way it rides!
> View attachment 1222018View attachment 1222020



Glad ,Tim, you are happy with this Rollfast Zenith, I didn't want to let go of it and you know I do have first refusal with it? ha! Good looking rider, Tim. I hunted down that Zep guard, had to buy a bike for it.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 1, 2020)

vincev said:


> lol,not you Tim.lol I was talking about Boris .He must have been the Caber.lol



We're all part of this equation, Vince.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 1, 2020)

@fatbike  Of course you would have first shot if I ever sell it. I still feel you were going through some rough times when I bought it, I'm just taking care of it for you my friend.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 1, 2020)

fatbike said:


> Glad ,Tim, you are happy with this Rollfast Zenith, I didn't want to let go of it and you know I do have first refusal with it? ha! Good looking rider, Tim. I hunted down that Zep guard, had to buy a bike for it.



You always tease me with this one at every swap, go tease Fordmike, remember that? Break out the guitar and sing a song. @fordmike65


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2020)

It’s not that I don’t love them, 



But for some reason, I’ve sold every Roadmaster that I’ve ever owned.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 4, 2020)

Did you sell your Berry Cohen Marty?


cyclingday said:


> It’s not that I don’t love them, View attachment 1222021
> But for some reason, I’ve sold every Roadmaster that I’ve ever owned.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 4, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Did you sell your Berry Cohen Marty?




No, not yet.
That one, I still have.
It’s just that I’ve had some really nice Roadmaster’s over the years, but for some reason, I haven’t hung on to them.
So I expect the same for the Berry Cohen Special one day.
Although it is one of the coolest Roadmaster’s I’ve ever had, so it may be awhile. Lol!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 5, 2020)

Here’s one that I let go


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 5, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> That bike has been owned by several of us., but still resides in the Northwest. I sold it to Frank.



...as it presently looks in the Pacific Northwest sun...and yes i'm in love


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 5, 2020)

Everyone who has owned it has made some improvements on the bike. Looks great Frank! Glad you are happy with it.


----------



## lounging (Jul 9, 2020)

I should've held on to this one a little longer


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 27, 2020)

‘35? Elgin  It sat on CL for weeks before it finally sold for $300. I should've kept the seat.


----------



## ricobike (Jul 28, 2020)

KingSized HD said:


> View attachment 1236726
> 
> 
> ‘35? Elgin  It sat on CL for weeks before it finally sold for $300. I should've kept the seat.




My first thought at looking at this was I like it, but too short.  Then I saw your profile name .


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 28, 2020)

ricobike said:


> My first thought at looking at this was I like it, but too short.  Then I saw your profile name .



Yep, I'm tall and this frame was WAY too small for me, one of the reasons I sold it. But at least I saved it from being sold to someone who would part it out.  .....still wish I'd kept the seat (and the cross bars too) though!


----------



## ricobike (Jul 28, 2020)

KingSized HD said:


> Yep, I'm tall and this frame was WAY too small for me, one of the reasons I sold it. But at least I saved it from being sold to someone who would part it out.  .....still wish I'd kept the seat (and the cross bars too) though!




I was salivating over those bars too.  A few inches taller and that's a keeper .


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## RJWess (Jul 28, 2020)

I liked it but wasn't really in love.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 29, 2020)

This war time elgin. Regret selling it, but miss that shorty little tail light and the cool paint scheme. If anyone knows where it is I might buy it back



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 29, 2020)

This one rode great. I had no good reason to sell it, but I did.


----------



## Aaron65 (Aug 1, 2020)

I bought this Collegiate pretty early on in my vintage bike buying days, and it made me realize that I prefer single-speeds and three-speeds over anything with a derailleur (don't know why!).  I sold it for about what I had into it, or perhaps a little less.  That's about par for the course for me, although I rarely sell anything.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 1, 2020)

I liked this , just didn’t like the way it fit my body , I tried all kinds of alterations different bars moving the seat . To bad beautiful bike


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 2, 2020)

*Great thread...*

*I really liked this bike, but only as a friend. ;o) I LOVE my orig. wingbar however so kept it and sold this one. I will say I LOVE the money I got for it more than I loved the bike, and ended up inheriting a Flocycle I'm quite enjoying restoring to honor my dear friend Mike who I lost in April, so in the end I still end up with a Floccycle... there's a reason for everything.*

*This was indeed one of the nicest, most original, undisturbed Wards Airflos I have ever seen though...*


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 2, 2020)

My friends were surprised when I sold this original paint double bar roadster. I did love the way it looked but hated the way it rode. I tried tire changes, seat adjustments, etc., but it was a display piece not a rider.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 19, 2020)

..


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 25, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1250886



*I still have this one from you... I don't ride it, but I love it!  *


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 28, 2021)

Sold this one after 25 years owning it... I loved it but never rode it, not once.  Got great money for it and bought something I really love and drive all the time. I don't really regret selling it, I can say I owned it for a very long time... bragging rights are often just as good.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2021)

This 1953 BSA.
It was a gift to me, a nice enough bicycle, but I'm not a great fan of gears or mudguards (fenders).
So I decided it should become a gift to another.
It now resides on La Isla Bonita in a fantastic collection where it is truly appreciated by someone who I discovered had wanted a BSA since he was a small boy; he is now almost 79.....


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 28, 2021)

to big of a project at the thyme


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 28, 2021)

Love my red, white and blue but this one only had hand brakes. It had to go, it was the odd man out.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 28, 2021)

The Fabulous Hornet...
saw it at a garage sale, "just had to have it" (wife's voice)...couldn't stand how it rode...sold it about a month later.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 11, 2022)

.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 11, 2022)

wheelbender6 said:


> Reminds me of a Todd Rundgren song.



10CC


----------



## Nashman (Jul 11, 2022)

ricobike said:


> I was hearing 10cc in my head as soon as I read the title of this thread.



Was just about to post that!!  Ha!!  Actually a good song for a ballad. Memories..................


----------



## Nashman (Jul 11, 2022)

ricobike said:


> I'm not sure I didn't love this bike, it was just that I loved her twin sister more.  I have another one of the same bike in the dark green and I felt the color matched my boys maroon Super Deluxe better.  And you can only have so many bikes so off she went to her new home.  Tough to get rid of the ones in nice condition.
> View attachment 1221998



I had the same bike and let her go too. Breaking up is hard to do.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 11, 2022)

This bike had a huge decades of history among friends and family and a stolen and returned event like Pee Wee's bike in his Big Adventure.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 12, 2022)

Unfortunately it has to be this one.  
Original finish/patina 48 Monark and it even has the owners name and the purchase date carved inside the tank.  I just got done doing a full blown-apart rebuild, paint repair etc but for some reason Im just not "in love" with it.  I really like it....just doesn't have my heart...
Havent put it up for sale/trade yet but will soon I suppose.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 13, 2022)

this.

I got it in pieces, built it up with a 3 speed wheelset, loved how it looked, hated how it rode.
Really hated how the springer handled.

The guy who bought it loves it.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 13, 2022)

Don't have a picture of the bike-but this was pre phone w/camera era! The bike was a 1938 Schwinn tanked cantilever autocycle-two-tone green with a double duty front fork-the only cantilever I ever owned and also the worst Schwinn I ever owned. The bike rode horrible-the front was so stiff and felt like a short wheelbase kinda feel to it. The fork had mutilated the tank on both sides-the bike was an overall 7 condition at best. I don't think I kept it 30 days-was glad to get my money back out of it. Never regretted selling that one!


----------

